# "I'd be amazed if he goes about calling himself Sir Lynton."



## barryqwalsh (Dec 31, 2015)

Alexandra Runswick from the reform lobby group Unlock Democracy was also unimpressed with the reports.

She said the fact that Mr Crosby is so entangled in the world of political lobbying is a major reason for why she does not think Mr Crosby is deserving of a knighthood.

"He has already been involved in lobbying for big tobacco while he was the Conservative's election strategist and using his access to the Conservative party to lobby conservative ministers," she said.


'Wizard of Oz' behind Cameron's election strategy tipped to be knighted


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 31, 2016)

Par for the course with this government, and the last one as well.
Not sure if he was able to help the death peddlers much. Osborne generally bends over to big business anyway.


----------

